# Amplificador de audio con entrada microfono electret y salida Parlante



## Spedygon007 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bueno.. estoy armando un circuito amplificador con transistores BC-548 que de entrada tenga un microfono electret y de salida un parlante .. EL asunto es que solo encuentro preamplificadores cuya salida no me logra hacer sonar al parlante .... que nomas necesito o que otros circuitos debo armar para logarar esto ? Gracias de Antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

Tiene que ser solo con transistores ?


----------



## Spedygon007 (Nov 23, 2012)

Si solo con transistores gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2012)

Tenes que juntar estos dos , de la salida de uno a la entrada del otro :











Ver el archivo adjunto 18148


----------

